# 1997 GMC K-1500 Value



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I kind of stumbled across a 1997 GMC K-1500 Regular Cab, Long Bed, SLE Interior Package, Very Clean Rust Free Body, 94000 Actual Miles On The Truck, 350 V8 Engine, Automatic Transmission, Clean Interior Minor Wear On The Seat Edge But Overall Perfect Interior.

My questions is what is this truck worth... I don't know alot about the values on these older trucks like this! I really don't need it but I have always kind of wanted one of there trucks since high school.

There thinking $5000-$6000 ball park, it's an estate type deal where an older guy owned it and past away


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

They are right in the ball park. Some Timbrens and you have a great little truck.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I am waiting to see what they settle on for a price, it's not up for sale yet so I have nothing but time. It's a customers family so we have first shot at getting it, I really don't need another truck but have been thinking it would make a better spare/backup truck then my 99 5.4 Super Duty with 200k on it


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Seems a little high to me for a 1/2 ton. See what www.kbb.com values it at.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Wilnip;1447443 said:


> Seems a little high to me for a 1/2 ton. See what www.kbb.com values it at.


I did that yesterday KBB Private Party was $5750.00 on the truck in good condition, I am not a fan of blue book values there usually kind of off which is why I asked for some real world pricing advice on it. My buddy at the Ford dealer here was trying to tell me that on the lot it would be a $7995.00 truck, I find that hard to believe


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol. I do believe a dealers sticker price would be that much. I'd offer $4200 and netigoate up to $5k. It is a 15 year old truck. Few months ago I bought an 02 F250 ex cab for $3500. Put $900 in it and hung a 9' V plow on it. Been a great truck so far. Unless you really need this truck, I would only buy it at a bargan price.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

It would be a great truck for the right price. Problem is that the family is going to be looking at the same sources when they try to figure out what to sell it for so trying to convince them the truck is worth less than what the online sources are telling them might be a tough sell.

My fiance's Grandmother owns the exact same truck and year with only 22,000 original miles on it that I would love to have. The truck was her husbands who passed away 11 years ago and it only gets driven on the farm for hauling duties. The body is not dented up but does have quite a few scratches on it but is rust free. It is kept in the garage so it is not out in the weather. It even still has the original tires on it.

Wayne


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I would think mid 4's. The miles are kind of low for how old it is so thats a bonus and may make it a little more valuable. Also be sure it had the intake gaskets done on it. If they weren't they are do. Typically get 100k out of them and they are junk. Check the oil to be sure they aren't already out. If they leak externally it is usually on the back side so its hard to see the coolant. 
What color is the truck?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

NBI Lawn;1447704 said:


> I would think mid 4's. The miles are kind of low for how old it is so thats a bonus and may make it a little more valuable. Also be sure it had the intake gaskets done on it. If they weren't they are do. Typically get 100k out of them and they are junk. Check the oil to be sure they aren't already out. If they leak externally it is usually on the back side so its hard to see the coolant.
> What color is the truck?


No one knows if they have been done or not, there is no coolant in the oil I checked that right away and nothing is leaking out the back of the intake.

Do you really need to ask what color it is lol it's red with a red interior


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

exmark1;1447831 said:


> Do you really need to ask what color it is lol it's red with a red interior


 Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

exmark1;1447831 said:


> Do you really need to ask what color it is lol it's red with a red interior


Does it have white letter tires?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Wilnip;1447861 said:


> Does it have white letter tires?


No there just black walls lol


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

NBI Lawn;1447850 said:


> Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


I for the most part only look at red trucks, been obsessed with them since I was a little kid and my grandpa bought me my 1st International tractor when I was 1 year old. It was downhill from there...

We have 6 red trucks already, if we get this one it would be 7! I was thinking rims, larger tires, chrome etc... and make a toy out of it


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

They just called me and said they found an Access cover for it the shed that is like new that I could have with the truck, there thinking $5000.00 is the best that they could do on the truck. I am going to go take it to my mechanic and have them look it over and see what I can do with it


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Snap some pictures when you get it.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

NBI Lawn;1448722 said:


> Snap some pictures when you get it.


I am going to pick it up and take it to a mechanic around 3:30 today and see what happens


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

exmark1;1447831 said:


> No one knows if they have been done or not, there is no coolant in the oil I checked that right away and nothing is leaking out the back of the intake.
> 
> Do you really need to ask what color it is lol it's red with a red interior


Just because you don't see coolant in the oil doesn't mean it is not getting in there. My 98 K1500 with the 5.7L has had the intake gaskets replaced three times since new in 121,000 miles and the last time they were replaced I think the truck had around 85,000 miles on it. One under warranty and twice out. The first time it leaked it leaked externally to the front and rear of the engine. The other two times it was leaking internally and I only caught it because I was doing oil analysis at the time and was able to see increasing levels of potassium in the oil. The oil looked normal both times. You normally won't see it in the oil unless you have had major gasket failure.

Both times I asked to see the gaskets and you could see where the gaskets were starting to come apart and fail. I think I may have kept the gaskets on one of the repairs.

Keep an eye on the overflow bottle and see if you see the coolant level drop over time. If it does and you don't see any external leaks, it is probably leaking inside the engine.

They have had two gasket revisions since the original ones so that should tell you something. The latest one is aluminum instead of plastic. I only have the first revision gasket in my 98 and thankfully the repair is holding but I imagine it will eventually fail so that I will have to have the latest one installed.

Wayne


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

the truck is worth it in my eyes, and they will sell it for that if its as clean as you say and the odometer hasnt been tampered with. i saw the thread i said 45-5000 for it.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

the new boss 92;1449327 said:


> the truck is worth it in my eyes, and they will sell it for that if its as clean as you say and the odometer hasnt been tampered with. i saw the thread i said 45-5000 for it.


Overall the truck is a 9 out of 10 mechanic checked everything over and it looks good... I offered them 4250 waiting to see what they say today and see if they take it


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

from the sounds of it, seems like its worth everybit of what there asking. sounds like they will move on the pice seeing you a good friend of theres and they know it will get cared for and all. i have never have a problom with any of my high milage gm's. they are great truckss and little car needed! hope you get it i wanna see some pics if you do!


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

exmark1;1449361 said:


> Overall the truck is a 9 out of 10 mechanic checked everything over and it looks good... I offered them 4250 waiting to see what they say today and see if they take it


So what's the update? Did they accept your offer?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Wilnip;1450372 said:


> So what's the update? Did they accept your offer?


Haven't heard anything... I was going to wait til this afternoon and give them a call and see where it's at


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

exmark1;1450416 said:


> Haven't heard anything... I was going to wait til this afternoon and give them a call and see where it's at


Just show up with the cash. A lot harder to say no when they can smell the cash.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

NBI Lawn;1450461 said:


> Just show up with the cash. A lot harder to say no when they can smell the cash.


Not a bad idea, I have to run into to town this afternoon I will try that


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

And the verdict is?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

So this is a no go?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

They actually just called me about 7:00 tonite and said they would sell it for that... The only catch is no one can find the title now! So they have to file for a lost title for the truck, I am going to pick it up tomarrow and bring it home


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

exmark1;1452281 said:


> They actually just called me about 7:00 tonite and said they would sell it for that... The only catch is no one can find the title now! So they have to file for a lost title for the truck, I am going to pick it up tomarrow and bring it home


*Like it Thumbs Up


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

NBI Lawn;1452291 said:


> *Like it Thumbs Up


The wife isn't too impressed with my hobby in the winter though... I may have bought a 2004 F-350 Lariat today too that I have no use for but it was $5500.00


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

exmark1;1452293 said:


> The wife isn't too impressed with my hobby in the winter though... I may have bought a 2004 F-350 Lariat today too that I have no use for but it was $5500.00


I've got $5501 for you! Post some pictures of these things.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

NBI Lawn;1452423 said:


> I've got $5501 for you! Post some pictures of these things.


Haha. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

NBI Lawn;1452423 said:


> I've got $5501 for you! Post some pictures of these things.


It's a 6.0 Diesel, Crew Long Bed, with 176000 miles on it, some dings etc... not bad though. 
It was a landscapers truck from the cities, the ford dealer up here traded it in and I can buy it wholesale because of the miles etc... it needs sway bar bushings and possible a drivers brake caliper (pulls when you brake hard) Tan interior, maroon with a tan bottom exterior


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

exmark1;1452461 said:


> It's a 6.0 Diesel, Crew Long Bed, with 176000 miles on it, some dings etc... not bad though.
> It was a landscapers truck from the cities, the ford dealer up here traded it in and I can buy it wholesale because of the miles etc... it needs sway bar bushings and possible a drivers brake caliper (pulls when you brake hard) Tan interior, maroon with a tan bottom exterior


If you arent interested in it let me know. I am!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

NBI Lawn;1452482 said:


> If you arent interested in it let me know. I am!


I would have to buy it from them, it's not on the lot. I know the owner of the dealer and we do work for them, they allow me to look at the wholesale stuff before it goes away to the used lot that normally buys there stuff. I find quite a few buys out there where I can make a few bucks here and there.

I think the guy who owned it was Flagship Landscaping somewhere out of the metro they said, I will try to grab a picture of it when I run to town. They are putting a windshield in it on the previous owners insurance on Monday. The interior is a little dirty but should clean up, the seem on the drivers seat is split and I think the arm rest on the drivers bucket seat is worn open a bit. some scratches and one small dent in the box side in the wheel well


----------

